# should i get a 2005 Isuzu npr



## plumber75 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have a chance to get an Isuzu npr for 15k with 107, 000 mi the best part is that it has a hackney box. I currently have a gmc 2500 with a kanp. Service body it has 122k on it do any of you think its worth trading in and is the npr with the hackney box a deal I can pass up? Thanks in advance


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We run the npr and we love them. We travel all over the state and surrounding states and never have a problem with them. The turning radius is a major plus.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

My NPR was my favorite service vehicle of all time.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

NPR are tough to beat


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Love my hackney box! Some much room for parts and tools. I say go for it!


----------



## plumber75 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have heard the transmissions are only good for 100k which its at now and would leave with about a 5k dollar repair bill can any one comfirm this or is this not true?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The trannys are hit or miss, I know some guys that only get 30-60 k miles and have to get a rebuild, I made it to 90k then got a rebuild on mine, I do not know if the diesels and the 350 chevy npr trannys are the same . Because All the people I have met that had the most tranny problems had the 350 chevy engine.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We got the diesels and have 140, 000 and 160, 000 on ours. So far. So good.


----------



## plumber75 (Aug 31, 2013)

Cuda said:


> The trannys are hit or miss, I know some guys that only get 30-60 k miles and have to get a rebuild, I made it to 90k then got a rebuild on mine, I do not know if the diesels and the 350 chevy npr trannys are the same . Because All the people I have met that had the most tranny problems had the 350 chevy engine.


What year was your npr? And was it a man. or auto and how much did it cost to rebuild?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

2005. 2007 2008. All automtics. Havent rebuilt yet. But doaners and parts are everywhere


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We used to use


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We used. To run all 1 ton tool bodies till we switched to npr. I would never go back. We are actually installing a jetter in one. Right now. Will. Post a few pics when were done.


----------



## plumber75 (Aug 31, 2013)

It got sold before I could get it bummer


----------

